# Uptake scan results



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I received a copy of my results....without a lot of measurements that were on the screen when I saw the surgeon :confused0033: anyways...this is what my paperwork says. If anyone can tell me what it says in plain English, I would appreciate it.

Procedure and Findings: Iodine 123

Thyroid scan was performed on the gamma camera in the anterior projection. Study demonstrates morphologically distorted thyroid gland in normal location with focal photopenic areas in the superolateral aspect in inferolateral aspect of the right lobe and mid lateral aspect of the left lobe. There is subltle patchy dissipation of the radioiodine the remainder of the thyroid. The 24 hour radioiodine uptake is 12% (normal 5 to 33)

Thyroid ultrasound report dated 2/19/13 demonstrating multiple solid nodules in both lobes of the thyroid gland was reviewed.

Impression: Thyroid scan demonstrates findings compatible with subclinical hyperthyroidism in the setting of multinodular goiter. FNA suggested.

Aren't "solid" nodules worrisome? Blech...I need a medical degree!

Thanks hugs1


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Solid nodules are more worrisome, yes. But it's not an absolute..that is, solid does not = cancer.

I believe "focal photopenic areas" essentially means they are cold nodules. Or, that they no longer function like "normal" thyroid tissue and don't uptake the radioiodine. That, along with the solid, is concerning and you do really need that FNA. Do you know when you'll have that done?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Joplin, my Endo has me scheduled for surgery 4/16 for TT. I didn't have a FNA. I'm thinking at this point, it's better to just get it out anyways. What do you think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I'm kinda sort pro-TT since it's been a blessing for me, so I don't know if I'm the BEST person to ask...with that qualification, I think it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I second that. I was pro eviction and skipped the FNA. The monster was coming out anyway. JMHO...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I received a copy of my results....without a lot of measurements that were on the screen when I saw the surgeon :confused0033: anyways...this is what my paperwork says. If anyone can tell me what it says in plain English, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Procedure and Findings: Iodine 123
> 
> ...


Yes they are and that is why the uptake was low. Solid does not uptake very well if at all.

So, you do need to schedule that FNA. Sometimes cancer is the cause of hyperthyroid so that raises the concern a bit as well.

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

CONCLUSION:

Although the occurrence of thyroid cancer in hyperthyroid patients is a rare event, the presence of a 'cold' nodule in a hyperfunctioning thyroid should be carefully evaluated to exclude the presence of concurrent malignancy

That's the sentence that worries me a little. Saying it's rare in hyper patients, but needs evaluated in a "cold" nodule. I really am going to be a basket case by 4/16.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> CONCLUSION:
> 
> Although the occurrence of thyroid cancer in hyperthyroid patients is a rare event, the presence of a 'cold' nodule in a hyperfunctioning thyroid should be carefully evaluated to exclude the presence of concurrent malignancy
> 
> That's the sentence that worries me a little. Saying it's rare in hyper patients, but needs evaluated in a "cold" nodule. I really am going to be a basket case by 4/16.


I know it; this is all very nerve wracking to the maximum degree!! I hope you know how very much we "all" care for and about you and I know many are holding you in their thoughts and prayers; myself included.

For what it's worth. We can't be there with you but I know we would if we could and that's a fact!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Andros, thank you for being such a kind, warm person. I am so glad I've "met" you all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Andros, thank you for being such a kind, warm person. I am so glad I've "met" you all!


So am I; we have many caring persons on this board. And you are definitely one of them. In spite of your own issues, you have been helping others and your kindness shines through.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

How come the report says subclinical HYPER with NORMAL uptake??? GET the SECOND opinion NOW!
Subclinical hyper should show INCREASED uptake either diffusely or in some HOT spots.
HOT solid nodules do have increased uptake, but if blood tests are normal and TSH is not less than 0.1 the RAIU is waste of time money and needless exposure to Gamma radiation!


----------

